# WTF IS WRONG WITH ME!?



## Nleko91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey guys and gals,
I am new to this site but have been referred by a few family members to check it out. Im 26 years old and live in the good ole state of Minnesota. Last year around end of October or so I started developing all of these weird stomach pains and wasnt sure what was going on. Im not one to go to the doctor by any means. My buddy had appendicitis while I was dealing with my aches and pains. After talking to him my anxiety kicked in and I thought I had it too. Once the irritation got so bad I caved and went to the doctor... multiple times. The first time they did a ct scan and said everything looked fine might have a little gall sludge but thats normal I guess. Well a couple of days later it was worse so I went back in and they did an X-ray and ultra sound. They said everything was fine but it looked like my small intestine was a little in larged do to possible stomach bug? Anywho, I let it fly for a couple weeks. Something just didnt seem right so I went to the urgent care. They did another ultra sound. I stayed on top of my doctor and all he had to say after a month of messing around is I have fatty liver disease. He told me I can get rid of some of it by exercising and eating better. He did refer me to a GI. He checked out all my tests. I had blood work done multiple times, multiple ultra sounds, I have a MRI where they make you drink this nasty liquid and put a IV in you. That came back fine. So what was happening was on my right side below my ribs I would get a dull ache and burning sensation. The ache would go into my back some times. The thing is the pain was never in one specific spot it was just in a specific area. It would come and go but sometimes last for a long time. I wasnt sure if it was trapped gas or if something was inflamed. It would be up in my ribs on the side of parallel to my nipple and would go down to parellel to my belly button. I noticed if I would grab the top of my hip bone it was right around that area sometimes as well. The more I rubbed it and focused on it the worse it became. I thought it was my gall bladder crapping out on me. But they said it was fine. My bowel movements are generally once in the morning and once mid day or at night. Depending on what I eat of course it can be multiple trips but for the most part they are solid. They use to be the runs all the time. Around New Years things seemed to be a little better. I will throw out there I also suffer from anxiety, depression, and acid reflux. So none of these help by any means. I started to lose weight and I felt great. I cut out almost all fast food except chipotle and sandwich places like jimmy johns and subway etc.. I noticed all of the sub places cause this flare up and if I go heavy on the sweets. Im not sure what it is but its 99% certain that everytime I eat it I get this burning sensation/bloating/ache in my right abdomine. My GI said to lay on the side it aches and when I do that it seems to help for some reason. Than when I lay on my back my stomach turns on fire. I have a burning abdomine for awhile and either have to eat something or sleep it off. Sometimes eating helps and makes it worse. I get these weird cramps in my rib cage sometimes Im not sure if thats from terrible posture or cause of this BS. Im not sure if I have IBS or not. Im looking for help, advice, someone who can relate. Sorry for the short choppy version of this awful story. I have been fighting this for over a year now and from summer to fall I didnt really have any issues. So far as the 2018 year I have only had 2 slight flare ups. I had a pretty awful one in December. I just want to be normal again. I have a stressful job and I heard that could be part of it too.


----------

